# panda corys



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

this weekend i am purchasing 4 panda corys has any one ever bred these succesfuly if so how. like wat should the temp and everything be.

much help appreciated


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

What you need to do is go to, and ssign up to a free forum just like this one, that specializes in the care, and breeding of all coydine catfish. Its a great site and I am also a member, I have the same name there as here so i can also help you there!
Here it is
http://www.corysrus.com/smf/index.php


----------

